# Is this guy nuts or what?



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I cringed while watching his hands on the TS cut 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjZnJo6GD-I&feature=PlayList&p=E1E907A65FF342CF&index=45

These are the kind of people that have no business teaching anyone woodworking on YouTube!


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

WOW! What a nut! I couldn't watch it after the first cove cut. It made me grit my teeth. Who is this nut case anyway?

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

wow Bob I will 2nd. that  like Gary I hit the stop button when I saw his hand over the blade  and pushing it with his fingers ... 

I think he should take a trip down to HD and pull some cove molding off the rack.. 

========


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*Well, there are some things I sure would do differently.*

Well, there are some things I sure would do differently. I fear or have a healthy respect for power tools. Then again some of the videos by Bob & Rick make me shudder involuntarily also. 

There was one video that really mad me wince, the link was posted on another forum.
It seems still available.

Now tell me that don't make you wince as well!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Isn't there an old saying just for something like this? "Can't fix stupid".


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

What an idiot!


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

I thought about watching his video for making a chessboard? but couldn't work up the courage.

Anyone taking odds on how long he will have all ten?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Gerard, 
That shorty reminded me of when I was a kid and what I did to get my old VW running. 

My parents house is on a hill, I used to turn the ignition on, depress the clutch pedal with a 2X4 and push the VW over the hill. I'd jump in, kick the 2X4 off the clutch and gun the engine. As soon as it started I'd hit the brake so I didn't run into the woods.

The neighbors liked to watch and take bets on whether I'd end up in the woods.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> Gerard,
> That shorty reminded me of when I was a kid and what I did to get my old VW running.
> 
> My parents house is on a hill, I used to turn the ignition on, depress the clutch pedal with a 2X4 and push the VW over the hill. I'd jump in, kick the 2X4 off the clutch and gun the engine. As soon as it started I'd hit the brake so I didn't run into the woods.
> ...


And if ..It didn't start? I threw the 2x4 out as sort of a drag chute, before I rolled into the trees! We weren't "stupid" then just younger.


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

Bob said:


> These are the kind of people that have no business teaching anyone woodworking on YouTube!


I have to disagree with that statement.....

it should have had a period after the word 'woodworking'. 
He should not be showing dangerous procedure ANYWHERE.
My father , in the 1930's in highschool , lost the tip of his left thumb to a kickback on a tablesaw..and he was left handed. You can imagine how careful I have been growing up with his thumb as a constant reminder.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

i was watching another video today from woodsmith podcast and the guy was showing how to build picture frames. this guy was teaching a class of students and hes cutting rabbets in 3/4" square store using his fingers and no push stick. 

heres the video

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2006/11/28/vodcast-4-building-picture-frames-in-your-shop/


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

At least he used hearing protection. LOL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've just watched all episodes of that video and my impressions are that the guy is a first class woodworker, has lots of imagination and knows how to make professional "how to" videos with excellent editing,however, as you have all noticed, he knows nothing about safety which is a great pity.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

That guy is an accident waiting to happen.

Jerry


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

WoodsNthings,

Ah, momentous moments linger forever.
It isn't a steep or long hill, maybe 70' long and 1.5/10 pitch. I was 17 then, if it didn't start, (which was rare) I eventually got help pushing it back up the hill. However never by my father he refused to help me with it, (didn't want me to buy a 66 VW bug). 

The last time I used the hill the clutch pedal slammed the floor, (it snapped the stop cleat) I had to replace the entire pedal cluster. It's been so long, but I think it was a compression issue or lack thereof

All my friends used to call it the love bug, VWs back then weren't built very well, they rotted faster than I don't know what. When I got it there was no front passenger seat, so my girlfriend at the time had to sit in the back, (she hated me anyway). There was a rot hole to the left of the pedal cluster that her cat found interesting until I ran through a puddle, (I filled it with plastic sheet). The rear bumper had rotted off the frame and sometimes cut the engine out when it covered over the tail pipes so I built a wooden replacement. The VW was white, the fenders were rotting off, I found 4 black fenders at the local junk yard. The mechanical tunnel which holds the cables and transferred the heat had holes all over it so very little heat made it to the windshield.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

That's like saying the guy is a great sky diver,,, but he forgot to put on his shoot one day /..\ 

end of story 

=========


harrysin said:


> I've just watched all episodes of that video and my impressions are that the guy is a first class woodworker, has lots of imagination and knows how to make professional "how to" videos with excellent editing,however, as you have all noticed, he knows nothing about safety which is a great pity.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Looked like he knows something about woodworking, not much about safety.
just hope he's as good or better in first aid (my stomach rolled over thinking about finger loss)
& hope he lives near a hospital.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Bob said:


> I cringed while watching his hands on the TS cut
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjZnJo6GD-I&feature=PlayList&p=E1E907A65FF342CF&index=45
> 
> These are the kind of people that have no business teaching anyone woodworking on YouTube!


Wow and he has still got all his fingers!!!!!! I wonder for how much longer


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> That's like saying the guy is a great sky diver,,, but he forgot to put on his shoot one day /..\
> 
> ...


Hey BobJ3, there is a tragic but true case of a fella, a jump master in fact, who DID jump and forgot his chute. Had a stick of jumpers going and got so wrapped and carried away that he followed them right out the door without thinking and WITHOUT his chute,
Terrible. Can you imagine.
True story.
And yeah, the video guy is nuts. But, I gotta say, I have watched other guys do the same sorta thing. Makes you wonder.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

i have just watched the vid, **** a brick is this guy for real. i have just made 24 cove raised panels over the last 2 weeks, there is know way that my fingers came any where close to the blade or the timber other than turning it for the next cut, next running the cut in one pass holy crap batman!!!!!!!!.
some should report him to work place. DUTY OF CARE - showing a procedure that is that dangerious, **** i carnt eaven speeel im so shocked


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> That's like saying the guy is a great sky diver,,, but he forgot to put on his shoot one day /..\
> 
> ...


Not quite the same Bj, but I take your point.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

A couple 3 years ago I did something similar, (albeit knife rack) to what the 1st video guy produced utilizing the TS blade, although I didn't tilt the blade. He could have started the blade lower to stabilize the stock on the table.

Once I got the angle I wanted, I did duplicate it on both sides to give the wave effect seen at the base of the base.

I think the man is creative but hasn't experienced damage and hence his cavalier practices


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I've personally witnessed a person lose several of their fingers due to the lack of safety precautions. IMHO, he's an accident waiting to happen. I'm not against the quality of work, just how it's being done. Btw, the clean up after the accident is never fun. Imagine trying to find fingers in sawdust. Not wishing to gross anyone out but, experience does speak loudly. Think first!!


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I’m with Harry on this one (post #13)

The guy on the video is obviously a pro. I’m not saying that what he does is *safe* but we should not forget that each one of us has their own *“comfort level”* of working with power tools.

All the experience he has must have been gained over a number of years and he still has all his fingers; *means he knows what he is doing*.

The video is not about teaching how to use the power tools but rather to show in his own way how to build this beautiful box. For my part I learned a lot and credit shall be given to this person for taking the time to make this 7 part long video. Now it’s up to me to decide how to use my power tools depending on my comfort level, common sense and experience.

Nicolas


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

kolias said:


> I’m with Harry on this one (post #13)
> 
> The guy on the video is obviously a pro. I’m not saying that what he does is *safe* but we should not forget that each one of us has their own *“comfort level”* of working with power tools.
> 
> All the experience he has must have been gained over a number of years and he still has all his fingers; *means he knows what he is doing*.


I really must beg to differ. Comfort level is different than stupidity level, and knowing what one is doing is different than just being lucky. This gentleman is one kick-back from losing most of the fingers on at least one hand. 

Professionals understand how to increase efficiency without sacrificing personal safety.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

The problem is you never know when you're going to get bit, you can take every precaution you can think of and still get hurt. And then there's the clod hopper that throws caution to the wind and never takes a face plant.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

All he need do is use two push blocks instead of his hands and that is a safe cut. The ones used on a jointer with the rubber grip bottoms are fine. Using push blocks that is a totally safe procedure, bare hands not so much.

Other than that I see no need to buy the cove when any piece of lumber for that is fine rather than wasting possibly days trying to find a ready made molding to match the lumber he is using, which by the way may be impossible.

I dispute he is a great woodworker with loads of experience, if he is he certainly is using a sub standard table saw and his techniques would not fly in any shop I worked at. Any boss I have had would have hit the ceiling had I cut something with my hands like that directly over the blade.

You get WAY more control with those push blocks than using your hands. I have weak hands so I could have not tried that anyway. He made two passes why not the first pass with the blade lower rather than let that wood flop on top of the blade on the first pass? That in itself is fundamentally wrong.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

*Where is Template Tom?*

If you're out there Tom, Get a hold of this guy on utube and read him the riot act and then run a wood rasp over the back of his hand to get his attention.
Where is this guys ol' man? He didn't learn him this way I hope. What an example. A good example of a bad example as I am fond of saying. 
As a former shop teacher, and I still remember my shop teacher from high school , Mr Burns, class of 1956, he would exclaim "Yee gods man!" when he saw a potential accident. He called us "men" even tho we were only 14 yrs old. We built a scale model frame house cutting each stud and gluing them in place. I stood on the roof of mine. NBH nothing bad happened! bill


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow haha, that guy has an interesting way of cutting that curve, I'm not much of a woodworker and I cringed when I saw him pass it over that blade.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob stupid and BRAIN DEAD! No push blocks and holding up a board like that is really NUTS. He is going to be one day telling people how long he has been working in the workshop with fewer fingers left. My god I work at a saw mill did some risky stuff to get a slab away from the blade but never that stupid.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

There is a post on youtube that suggests that the video should be taken down. I cannot agree more. What this person shows is so dangerous I am surprised the Youtube people let it be posted. As several have pointed out push sticks would be infnitely safer. On my favorite "newscast" he would definitely be "The Worst Person in the World"!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am pleased that so many of our members have posted on this thread. This shows that our message of safe woodworking is getting around. So now please take the time to help spread the word by posting comments on both of the sites. While I am not surprised that U tube would allow the video I was stunned to watch a senior designer at Woodsmith put his fingers with in 1/2" of a table saw blade and different router bits. I posted my thoughts on these sites and I hope you will help spread the word.


----------



## all10fingers (Aug 1, 2009)

There are some things in life that when you are going through it,you think are unfair,or terrible.Then when you get older you thank god for those experiances. I grew up in rural Arkansas. The only thing I could pick up on the rabbit ears was PBS. All I can say now is thank God for that.This Old House,Hometime,and NYWS was what I had to look forward to growing up in an old beat up farm house that I was determined to fix up just as soon as I was old enough."I was around 7" I have fond memories of those shows and more importantly,a great respect for power tools,doing the job right and most of all I still remember word for word what norm said before he ever got close to the tools every week. It's engrained.Those guys are the reason that I still have all 10 fingers.


----------

